# Wenn Frauen einen Tag einen Penis hätten!



## Tokko (3 März 2008)

In einer Umfrage wurden Frauen gefragt, was sie tun würden, wenn sie eines Morgens aufwachten und für einen Tag lang einen Penis hätten. Hier einige Antworten aus dieser Umfrage: 

• Ich würde herumgehen und ihn die ganze Nacht damit stupsen; was auch immer er gerade tun würde, ich wäre da und würde ihn damit stupsen. 
• Ich würde meinen Namen in den Schnee schreiben. 
• Ich würde in das Büro meines Chefs gehen, ihn auf den Tisch legen und sagen: "Wo bleibt meine Gehaltserhöhung?" 
• Ich würde meinen Exfreund ausfindig machen, mit ihm ins Bett gehen und ihm dann sagen, er solle sich mal herumdrehen und etwas neues ausprobieren. 
• Ich könnte mich selbst in der Öffentlichkeit unten anfassen, ohne daß es peinlich wäre. 
• Ich würde die Klobrille beim Pinkeln nicht anheben. 


.
• Ich würde es auf beide Weisen tun. 
• Ich würde mich schlagen lassen, um festzustellen, ob das tatsächlich so weh tut. 
• Ich würde sofort ins Krankenhaus fahren und ihn operativ entfernen lassen. 
• Ich würde herausfinden, wie sich eine Frau am anderen Ende anfühlt. 
• Ich würde ihn lieben, drücken und den ganzen Tag lang mit ihm spielen 
• Ich würde meinem Mann und meinen Söhnen beweisen, daß es möglich ist, Wasser zu lassen, ohne alles mögliche ringsum ebenfalls anzupissen. 
• Ich würde meinen Mann auf den Boden drücken und ihm damit ins Gesicht schlagen. 
• Ich würde im Bett damit spielen und dann zusehen, wie sich mein Mann neben mir genau in den nassen Fleck rollt. 
• Ich würde die Lachreflexe meines Freundes testen. 
• Ich würde aufstehen, auf- und niederhüpfen und zuschauen, wie er dabei herumschwingt.


----------

